# Coin Sinkers



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I was just curious if many/any of you use the coin/river sinkers for bottom fishing and if so why or why not. Looks like with the design they would be less likely to roll with the current and if they got buried in the sand it would be easier 
to pull out the round shape than the flat top of a pyramid or tongue type sinker. Just curious.
Thanks,
aln


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Yup, I use them. I like to use them on my double bottom rigs when prospecting a stretch of beach or fishing a spot for the first time. I use them just heavy enough to cast as far as I want yet still move with the current. You can cover a lot of water from the second bar to the wash in one cast if you follow it in. Once i find fish I'll switch to a pyramid and sit on top of them.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I like to drag them in front of a gulp when fluke are around, similar to a Carolina rig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

phillyguy said:


> I like to drag them in front of a gulp when fluke are around, similar to a Carolina rig.


What size sinker ?


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

phillyguy said:


> I like to drag them in front of a gulp when fluke are around, similar to a Carolina rig.


I do the same with a 1oz coin sinker. Not too heavy to cast out and reel in constantly.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

3/4 to 1-1/2 oz. Should do it. It depends on current. You need just enough to keep it on the bottom. I do the same thing with Gulp and my double bottom rigs( river rig clones) for a down and dirty fluke rig since its already tied up. Otherwise I use a John Skinner style bucktail type rig for fluke.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I was actually more curious about the coins for drum fishing. I thought with the lower profile you might could get by with using a little less weight in stronger currents.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

aln said:


> I was actually more curious about the coins for drum fishing. I thought with the lower profile you might could get by with using a little less weight in stronger currents.



Frog tongue if that's what you're after


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Frog tongue if that's what you're after


Wouldn't the tongues be harder to pull back in if they buried in the sand or if you had a fish on ?? Why are the tongues better than the coins ??


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The lip at the top digs in when the bait acts as a parachute and your rig starts to drift. I don't mind them. Some guys do. I only use them when it's rough and to sub out when I may need 14 and get away with say 10oz.


----------

